# Got French Tax Advisor?



## GCL

Greetings all:

If you have or can recommend a competent person to do French taxes, I’d love to get his/her coordinates.

Ideally, that person would also be able to do US taxes as well, but that’s not imperative.

The person does not need to speak English.

Thank you.

Gerard


----------



## wvdthree

GCL said:


> Greetings all:
> 
> If you have or can recommend a competent person to do French taxes, I’d love to get his/her coordinates.
> 
> Ideally, that person would also be able to do US taxes as well, but that’s not imperative.
> 
> The person does not need to speak English.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Gerard


Isaac Barchichat is a guy who seems to get high marks and does US/French taxes. A lot of people on some FB groups of Americans in France use him. 






ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com










Monceau CPA | Cabinet Expert-Comptable, Audit et Conseil | Paris.


Monceau CPA intervient dans tous les domaines comptables, fiscaux, et sociaux de l’entreprise.




www.monceaucpa.com





wvdthree


----------



## Bevdeforges

I'll suggest one other place to look. The US expat association AARO has lots of information for US expats about taxes and finances and it's not surprising that there are quite a few members who are tax advisors and/or tax attorneys - both US and French. It's definitely worthwhile to take a look at what's available on their website, then if you decide to sign up as a member, you'll get to know some of the more prominent members and the financial folks (whether or not you're in Paris to attend meetings or events - there are lots of remote members). Very often you can strike up a conversation with some of the pros in the group that could lead to a very successful professional relationship.






AARO - Association of Americans Resident Overseas


The Association of Americans Resident Overseas (AARO), founded in 1973 and headquartered in Paris, is an international, non-partisan association with members in 21 countries. It researches issues that significantly affect the lives of overseas Americans and keeps its members informed on those...




aaro.org


----------



## GCL

Thank you all for your leads. I will pursue.


----------

